# Dls 3500



## Drunkskunk (May 26, 2015)

I just got a used DLS3500 as a replacement for my LT2000. I was thinking this would be an upgrade, but after mowing with it, I'm not so sure. yes, it's a bigger motor, and bigger blade, but it's smaller wheels, slower speeds, stamped steel axle instead of cast, and basically the same frame.

Still, it's a great tractor. it only broke down twice on me on the first mow. Well, three times, but flats happen to anyone. 
I'm kidding. I really do like it. I hit a stump and bent a blade, then had the float and cut off valve both stick open and filled the crank case with gas while I tried to fix the blade. and then a flat. Not the tractor's fault. It ran and mowed great before, and great after repairs.

So what is the tractor Hierarchy? How do the various Craftsman tractors compare?

What do the letters before the numbers mean, like Lt 2000, DLT 3000, DLS 3500, YT 4000, or GT 5000?

Can I fit 20X10X8 tires to the rear to replace the 18X9.5x8s? I've got an almost new set of Carlisle Super Lug 20X10s from the old tractor that do better on my hill. These stock turf tires are slipping bad.

Can I swap the pulley from the old Kohler motor in the LT2000 to make this mower run faster? I'm mowing in 6th to get the same speed as the old LT2000 would do in 3rd.

Specs, if anyone wants them
model : 917:28813
Brigs 20HP
46" cut
6 speed manual


----------

